
Salesforce CEO Marc Benioff Claims Microsoft Tricked Him - samsolomon
http://www.businessinsider.com/benioff-claims-to-feel-fooled-by-nadella-2016-11
======
devopsproject
> We got a call from Satya said, "Hey, you know, we're so excited to work with
> you. Would you spend some time with Scott Guthrie? He runs Azure. You're
> gonna love him. Tell him all about your strategy." And we met with Scott
> Guthrie.

If you don't want to reveal your strategy to outsiders, you shouldn't be
talking about it with outsiders. What a dope.

